# Resort Sixty-Six, Anna Maria Island



## theo (Aug 30, 2009)

Can anyone with first hand direct knowledge or experience answer the following few questions about this particular Holmes Beach facility:

1. Is it essentially a "converted motel" (...as photos would suggest)?
2. Estimate the approximate size (i.e. square footage) of *studio* units there? 

Any other input or opinions would be welcomed and appreciated, but I am particularly interested in the above points. When I see the word "studio" and see a photo of what _looks like_ a motel, I become concerned. 
Words like "closet" immediately pop into my head...  

Thanks in advance for any pertinent info...


----------



## Sea Six (Aug 30, 2009)

Yes, the place is a converted motel.  You can tell by the common balcony - everyone on your level walks right by your front window and looks in.  The units all face South, so all you have is a view of the pool, not the Gulf.  When we were there, the beach was so narrow at high tide, you couldn't even take a nice walk because it was so narrow.  Then the red tide fish kill came, and we left early.  This is the one and only resort we left early because we couldn't stand the place.  We had a 1 BR and it was very small.


----------



## Dori (Aug 30, 2009)

We stayed at Resort Sixty-six a few winters ago.  Yes, it is a converted motel and yes, the units are very small.  We were in a one-bedroom, that was tucked under the stairs, so we got very little light in the unit. This unit was the smallest TS we have stayed in,  and I'm talking over 70 exchanges. I would imagine that the studios are quite teeny, but you can call RCI and ask them the square footage.  They do have that information.

 The pool was small, but nice and warm.  The beach was beautiful, and we watched the sunset every evening. 

Dori


----------



## rapmarks (Aug 30, 2009)

the studio units are exactly the size of one motel room, the bathroom is in the back, and  the kitchen area is against the back wall, those units face the pool. I believe yous leep on a sofa bed.  Not the nicest, but unfortunately I have seen worse.  
  We stayed there three times.  The last time we had a one bedroom unit with a den, two bathrooms and two balconies facing the golf, right above the fancy restaurant.  we got to hear the wait staff swearing loudly before and after the customers were there.  I found the beach very nice, went for very long walks, we had a good time, there is a small, warm pool, and a hot tub.  A welcome coffee and rolls on sunday morning and a bloody mary party on Wed.  there are chaise lounge on the beach and most of the people with interior facing rooms would meet on the beach at sunset.   Most of the one bedroom units were a motel room and a half, the original room being the living room and ding area/kitchen, bathroom inthe back (very small) and the half a room being the bedroom.  
Also, they came daily to change towels and take out trash and mid week pick up.  
Not a top of the ine resort, but small and homey with a nice staff in a very quiet area.  (except for the wait staff)


----------



## theo (Aug 30, 2009)

*Thank you*

Thank you kindly for the above info. It's all I really need or want to know to say "no thanks" to a cheap week offered for sale there. If I want to step into a closet, I can just do that at home from any bedroom... 

Thanks again.


----------

